# Amazing Latex Fursuit Masks



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;-4yZrm18occ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4yZrm18occ[/video]

This guy has a lot of really awesome masks. I wouldn't use a latex mask personally, but they're awesome nonetheless. This one in particular really hit the nail on the head.

Just happened upon the video, thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 12, 2011)

It's like Toontown come to life!

But in a creepy way :c

(cool mask though!)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

And this folks is why real life anthros would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> And this folks is why real life anthros would scare the crap out of me.



It is true that it does lack the cuteness of a traditional mask.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> And this folks is why real life anthros would scare the crap out of me.



I'd imagine it would look better if he wore horse ears as well.

That's really cool.  I'd be interested to see more masks like this.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 12, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'd imagine it would look better if he wore horse ears as well.
> 
> That's really cool.  I'd be interested to see more masks like this.



He's got a ton of cool ones on his youtube channel.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 12, 2011)

SindirisLeptailurus said:


> He's got a ton of cool ones on his youtube channel.


*checks out the youtube*
God help us all if furries become real.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 12, 2011)

It'd be nice to see it making normal faces, like getting footage of him just talking with someone or something. It might be less creepy if it wasn't so forced, it's almost like he's trying to be creepy.


----------



## morphology (Nov 12, 2011)

They're technically foam latex appliances but still....

The appliances are well-blended, though the coloration is a little too simplistic and the detail a bit cartoony.  The human eyes also make them pretty creepy.  I think the dragon appliance is the best one in my opinion (maybe its the fact he used sfx contacts).

I also like the stuff Composite Effects does. They do more monstrous designs, but I love the level of detail and the realism.


----------



## israfur (Nov 12, 2011)

wow that's pretty cool


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2011)

mouth is too big.


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a fan of latex/silicone masks and prosthetics. I used to make them myself. But you have to be careful as to not make them creepy. This is creepy just because of the human eyes and the largeness of the mouth, well done, but creepy.


----------



## morphology (Nov 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> I am a fan of latex/silicone masks and prosthetics. I used to make them myself. But you have to be careful as to not make them creepy. This is creepy just because of the human eyes and the largeness of the mouth, well done, but creepy.



How do you make latex/silicon masks/prosthetics?  Would you make them in the same way as a resin mask, like making a master cast, then a mold, then pouring foam latex in the mold?  I'm going to try to make some silicone dragon gloves this winter.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't watched the video yet... But oh man, the still frame/thumbnail has such a derpy expression I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

morphology said:


> How do you make latex/silicon masks/prosthetics?  Would you make them in the same way as a resin mask, like making a master cast, then a mold, then pouring foam latex in the mold?  I'm going to try to make some silicone dragon gloves this winter.


It's similar, though the mold materials are different and to get it form fitting you either should make it a bit small, or (better) have the mold be able to separate and have the original cast of your hand or body placed inside the casting mold so that the foam latex or silicone fills between the space where your hand would be and the walls of the mold of the sculpt.


----------



## morphology (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet.  Now I'll just need to find a way to suspend the hand form without it bumping into the walls of the mold.

Edit: Umm, should we move this to Suits and Suiters?  It seems like it would fit better there.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 13, 2011)

Watched some of the videos... Holy heck that is creepy. D:


----------



## plus (Nov 13, 2011)

Rather like the prosthetic stuff in principle. The dragon muzzle by  these guys looks pretty awesome, but most of the others landed smack dab in the  uncanny valley. =/ I think its because of the exaggerated features and  the lack of fur where there is only creepy flat latex. D=            I was actually attempting to make something like this, only furred. Though its kinda not working out. Most fur doesn't stretch or move fluidly like that. x_x


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 13, 2011)

Creepy as fuck 

Besides, for a horse, his eyes are totally in the wrong place.
Somehow, use-your-own-eyes masks never "feel" comfortable for me, to look at :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2011)

These are like, really, really well done but they're still fucking creepy. Uerguehguehgh.


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

plus said:


> Rather like the prosthetic stuff in principle. The dragon muzzle by  these guys looks pretty awesome, but most of the others landed smack dab in the  uncanny valley. =/ I think its because of the exaggerated features and  the lack of fur where there is only creepy flat latex. D=            I was actually attempting to make something like this, only furred. Though its kinda not working out. Most fur doesn't stretch or move fluidly like that. x_x


Faux fur fabric doesn't stretch. That's where hair punching comes in. Punch the hairs of the fur directly into the foam latex or silicone. Latex prosthetics like this I think need assloads of hair punching to make them look less creepy.
http://www.makeup-fx.com/punching.htm


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> Faux fur fabric doesn't stretch. That's where hair punching comes in. Punch the hairs of the fur directly into the foam latex or silicone. Latex prosthetics like this I think need assloads of hair punching to make them look less creepy.
> http://www.makeup-fx.com/punching.htm



Oh wow, that's pretty cool.


----------



## morphology (Nov 13, 2011)

There's something about human eyes on a non-human character that always seems to plunge it into the uncanny valley.  I think that's why the dragon one looks better than the rest.

And hair punching looks awesome.  Would adding whiskers to a mask be a good first step for a novice?


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

morphology said:


> And hair punching looks awesome.  Would adding whiskers to a mask be a good first step for a novice?


Whiskers would be a good first step. Or if you can afford the silicone/foam latex just make a piece to experiment with. Practice painting the piece first to get a grasp of how silicone/latex takes to paint, then practice hair punching on it, then put it to stress tests if you want. I find the stress tests most fun. It's like Stretch Armstrong all over again.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 14, 2011)

That is insanely well done and insanely creepy. A+


----------



## Toberkitty (Nov 14, 2011)

North Fur makes some of the best prosthetics I've seen, and I've gotten to see a few of them in person too.

The reason why they make very exaggerated expressions in the videos is to show you the full range of motion and expression that you're capable of while wearing the prosthetics.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 14, 2011)

They do have some of the most "Well done" prosthetics. I still personally find them too creepy and they fall too much into uncanny valley. This is same issue you can get into with resin masks when ear placement becomes off or difficult and you have the issue with eyes being in inappropriate areas or straight up just too creepy. Also the foreshortening of the snouts often puts the proportions out of whack and leads to something not looking like what it is supposed to mimic.

All in all these are things I avoid at cons because they creep me out just as much as the giant blank staring or nearly eyeless looking full toon suits.

Disclaimer: To each his own, these are just my personal opinions here.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 20, 2011)

shteev said:


> But, uhh.
> It's great, and all. In fact, incredibly realistic, but there's no fur.
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



That's probably because it's latex.... some people prefer them to the traditional masks. Just depends.

PS, i'm liking the mixture of "Cool but Creepy" comments XD


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 20, 2011)

. . . . . MACHINE GUN


----------



## Shiroka (Nov 20, 2011)

Finally a furry head that has a mouth that moves! And smoothly at that!

I'd be curious to see him in a full canine outfit.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually find this much less creepy than the traditional fursuit head,
probably because this allows more natural movement and expressions (for human standards, anyway).

I'd love to have a cat one, if they weren't expensive as fuck.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy shit, hello there, uncanny valley.


----------



## shteev (Nov 20, 2011)

Intense Halloween costume parteh, anyone?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 20, 2011)

Creepiest thing I've ever seen.


----------

